# What is the most appropriate CPT for manual release of penile adhesions on a CIRC pt



## stunstall0047 (Apr 23, 2018)

I want clarification on a code for interpretation.  I have a physician who is using gentle manual pressure to release penile adhesions to expose the entire corona of the glans penis on a CIRCUMCISED patient.  CPT 54450 is a code to describe this type of service performed but based on the definition of preputial adhesions and the description of this code, this is for an UNCIRCUMCISED patient.  Is it appropriate to use this code on a circumcised patient too?  CPT 54162 is not appropriate since there is no cutting instrumentation used to take down the adhesion, is it appropriate to use an unlisted CPT 55899 and compare RVU to CPT 54450?  Sheryl


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Apr 25, 2018)

*manual release of adhesions*



sgregory0047 said:


> I want clarification on a code for interpretation.  I have a physician who is using gentle manual pressure to release penile adhesions to expose the entire corona of the glans penis on a CIRCUMCISED patient.  CPT 54450 is a code to describe this type of service performed but based on the definition of preputial adhesions and the description of this code, this is for an UNCIRCUMCISED patient.  Is it appropriate to use this code on a circumcised patient too?  CPT 54162 is not appropriate since there is no cutting instrumentation used to take down the adhesion, is it appropriate to use an unlisted CPT 55899 and compare RVU to CPT 54450?  Sheryl



Like other non-invasive services (e.g., removal of splinter with tweezers), this is not typically reported separately. Only the related E/M service is reported.
Hope that helps.
Cindy


----------

